# Website down?



## baz48 (Apr 28, 2022)

I can't log in today.  Anyone else having trouble?


----------



## travelfam7 (Apr 28, 2022)

Yup it has been like this for me since last night. I’m trying to book bonus time for Friday night so keep checking.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 28, 2022)

I just got in fine.


----------



## baz48 (Apr 28, 2022)

Thanks, seems to be working again.


----------



## Tahiya (Apr 28, 2022)

I think it's down again. It wouldn't let me log in. Ever since the new website it doesn't think I have any future or past reservations. Supposedly they're going to fix that.


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 28, 2022)

I don't get the log in screen.


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 30, 2022)

Lol, RCI is down now.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 1, 2022)

Mongoose said:


> Lol, RCI is down now.



RCI has a scheduled Maintenance window every Saturday evening.


----------

